# Girls on the internet



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never been to a forum that was mostly female. Most of the trainers and handlers in my class are female also. I always thought of dogs as being men's best friend and cats to be more a lady thing. It seems like I wasn't correct.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Who says we are female..You never really know who we are now do we?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Who says we are female..You never really know who we are now do we?


I read post about husbands and boyfriends. Not everyone here is a girl. But a good number are. I just found that it proved my stereotypes wrong.

I wanted to post this in the off topic part. But since it is somewhat related to dogs I decided I shouldn't post it there.

Edit: I hate typo's. I wish I would stop making them. I swear they aren't there when I reread it the first time.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha... I read "girls on the internet" and wondered what on earth this thread was going to be about

Perhaps it's still true that dogs can be man's best friend... but the person who feeds "man" often feeds "dog" too haha... at least, in my household :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You should find that thread of "who's who's of DFC." Not only are most female, but most are young and gorgeous. Wise beyond their years!

Now in real life, I have not been wild about the female trainers I have had. The male trainer was the best, and the young woman that worked for him was also excellent.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

David, oh David where are you? We need you now...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> David, oh David where are you? We need you now...


Why do I want to run and hide when you say that? *Goes into the dogs crate and shuts the door*.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

bridget246 said:


> Why do I want to run and hide when you say that? *Goes into the dogs crate and shuts the door*.


No, I was just trying to prove that we aren't all women here. LOL


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

A very timely post. Synchronicity maybe? I was just thinking about this today. I'm on a number of discussion forums. A couple of weight lifting related forums, a few political ones, a few "religious" ones (atheists and theists "discussing" lol) -- and all of them are predominantly male. It struck me that this one is primarily female. 

The reason is pretty clear. The primary care givers of canines (and felines) are predominantly female.

I'm a man, by the way. All man. lol. That's what my wife told me to say. I'm the boss. (yeah, she told me to say that too ..)

I am the only man from all of our friends who is the primary caregiver of the canine family members.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Mondo said:


> A very timely post. Synchronicity maybe? I was just thinking about this today. I'm on a number of discussion forums. A couple of weight lifting related forums, a few political ones, a few "religious" ones (atheists and theists "discussing" lol) -- and all of them are predominantly male. It struck me that this one is primarily female.
> 
> The reason is pretty clear. The primary care givers of canines (and felines) are predominantly female.
> 
> ...


Good for you. Believe it or not, you are not alone. There are a few other men here! 

My dad was the primary caretaker of my parents' dogs. They hung out together all the time. He talked to them more than he talked to his kids. My mom's job was cockleburr remover because my dad couldn't stand to make them mad at him.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Off topic but... xellil ....... your sig pic kills me... I laughed for a couple minutes straight -- thank you for that. ;-)

:focus: Oh and yeah... everyone I know that is a raw feeder is female. Everyone I know that researches canine nutrition is female. Every male I know would take whatever the vet gave them and be a-okay with that. I notice this at work too. I have never had a male question the ingredients of the prescription diets, but females definitely have.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

What I find really interesting about this thread is the fact that my breed specific forum is also female majority. And the men there seem to be similar to the men here, meaning that they will do anything for their dogs :smile:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I've noticed that all of the dog and rabbit forums I'm on are female-dominated. It's interesting and yeah, I guess it's because women tend to be the main caretaker of the pets? I know that's always been the case with me. My dad loved the dogs and rabbits but didn't do much with them and my mom was the only one who could handle the medical stuff, ha.

It's quite a change from the other types of forums I'm active on...reptiles and reef aquariums. Those are both male-dominated.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My boyfriend doesn't feed the dogs so why would he come onto this forum? Lol

When he has a question about trucks, hunting or dirt bikes, I go onto those forums and ask the question. Drew works with his hands, he can't spell well or read all that great. Forums aren't his thing 


ETA - I just figured out the mystery. Men don't like asking for directions! That's why females dominate the forums.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What if we aren't one or the other? HUH!?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor Jon....yeah he's a little feminine but still a man!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> My boyfriend doesn't feed the dogs so why would he come onto this forum? Lol
> 
> When he has a question about trucks, hunting or dirt bikes, I go onto those forums and ask the question. Drew works with his hands, he can't spell well or read all that great. Forums aren't his thing
> 
> ...


I do not get lost! I like exploring a bit before getting to my destination. 

In all seriousness I have stopped asking for directions. People lie to me on purpose. Not one or two... I have been giving the way too many times. On purpose, I swear if was on purpose. I have since learned how to read a map. Asking for a phone book and finding my own directions has helped me a lot.

I personally think it is great there is so many people interest in dogs regardless of the sex. More girls doing it means that you don't need to be super strong to deal with dogs.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I think "mans best friend" means Man's and in mankind's, humankind. Not actually referring to the male gender


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I think "mans best friend" means Man's and in mankind's, humankind. Not actually referring to the male gender


I've always thought this too... but they say dogs are a mans best friend, diamonds are a womans lol


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> I've always thought this too... but they say dogs are a mans best friend, diamonds are a womans lol


Haha and yet I've always prefered peals over diamonds and dogs over pearls.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I find that in the dog world especially the rescue world women seem to dominate. Most rescues I have delt with have been run by mostly women with a man or too scattered among them. Perhaps women just get more emotionally wrapped up in the rescue/dog world, where as for men dogs are dogs are dogs (just a generalization/theory, I realize this is not true for all men or all women)


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I shall chip in on the MAN side of things. 

Food is one thing care-giver is another. When I walk my pup most of the people I see out walking with a dog are male. Now this might be because of where I live and you probably don't want to be out after dark a single female walking a small dog. But. That part of dog life is definitely male dominated. 

Likewise when I see people in the back yard playing with a dog it is also mostly blokes that I see.

Now the tricky bit comes.......

I have been to 3 different training classes all of which where run by the fairer sex and nearly all the people with the dogs where girls. I have found this is true right the way up the ladder till you get to professional behaviorists at which point the tables turn and we go back to male dominated.

Girls I think are more happy to ask for help and not feel threatened when they find out that what they knew was wrong, I have never understood why blokes never listen to advice and why they always have to see themselves as right. I would like to say that I am not one of that kind but i found out 2 weeks ago that I really am!!!

any how, there are a few of us blokes on here and I like to think we all bring a different perspective to the forum )


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Ummmm male here ty LOL.....Come on fellas where are you at?? Lets show the ladies we are also in the hizzouse!! lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I've always thought this too... but they say dogs are a mans best friend, diamonds are a womans lol


And that is TOTALLY true!!!

Cause I am smart enough to sell/hock a diamond for a good dog(or horse as the case may be)!:wink:



But ya....being on mostly animal forums I am VERY use to it being a higher majority of females....although this one ranks at the lowest by way of catty, bitchy, back stabbing, drama-queen forums Ive ever been on!!:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah Abi I agree! This one is so much more level headed than the others. 

And a diamond may be SOME girls best friends but I would TOTALLY accept a dog (horse, truck, dirtbike, rifle) as a token of his love for me. :biggrin:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i think when it comes to ANIMALS in general women usually dominate women are in general more motherly and thats alot of what animals are about not saying men are not as intrested in animals just not as many.
just like with video games and cars its not that theres no women that like them its just more common to see men who do.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha... I read "girls on the internet" and wondered what on earth this thread was going to be about
> 
> Perhaps it's still true that dogs can be man's best friend... but the person who feeds "man" often feeds "dog" too haha... at least, in my household :wink:


LOL!! Couldn't be any more true! I love that!:clap2:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in charge of raw in this house, LOL. I'm the researching type.. he isn't. When I was researching puppy foods I came across raw, and never stopped looking, LOL.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

meggels said:


> What if we aren't one or the other? HUH!?


Uh-Oh.......LOL!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Yeah Abi I agree! This one is so much more level headed than the others.
> 
> And a diamond may be SOME girls best friends but I would TOTALLY accept a dog (horse, truck, dirtbike, rifle) as a token of his love for me. :biggrin:


Haha, I did, and plan on continuing to!!:wink: yup, a SUV, 5 dogs, 2 cats, a gelding and mare later....up FAR better then any diamond!!!!:thumb:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I was also wondering what this thread was going to be about when I read the title "girls on the internet"  seriously though, there are more women on other pet forums I use too, a few men but mostly women


----------

